
Hillary Clinton urged to call for election vote recount in key states - century19
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/23/hillary-clinton-election-vote-recount-michigan-pennsylvania-wisconsin
======
geezerjay
Step #1: demand that votes should be cast through a vulnerable and tamper and
fraud-prone system, open to network attacks.

Step #2: complain about vote tampering and possible network attacks.

